# Strange high pitch noise  on Dell D520

## gilberto.nakamura

I have a Dell D520 running Gentoo since last year. It has a bluetooth card. The problem is the following: if the bluetooth is down, everytime I plug my USB mouse a strange noise appears and remains until the mouse is removed. Turning the bluetooth on, the sound goes away. 

I know it is a configuration problem because I also have opensuse on it and the fore mentioned problem does not seems  to appear. The second problem is that I don' t know what file to post here since the problem only arises when the bluetooth is off. Could it be an IRC conflict? Anyway, here is my interrupts

```

           CPU0       CPU1       

  0:    3483443          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:      35766          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:          1          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

  9:          6          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:        107          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:      60090          0   IO-APIC-edge      libata

 15:     104416          0   IO-APIC-edge      libata

 16:  287516859          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   i915@pci:0000:00:02.0

 17:     115152          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth1

 19:          2          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci1394

 20:       2140          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2

 21:     557542          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3, HDA Intel

 22:     270170          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4

 23:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb5

NMI:          0          0 

LOC:    3483404    3483374 

ERR:          0

```

Any help is welcome!

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *gilberto.nakamura wrote:*   

> 21:     557542          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3, HDA Intel

 

Does the soundcard also share an IRQ with USB under opensuse? Does muting the soundcard make the high-pitched sound disappear? Any interesting options in opensuse's grub or /etc/modprobe.conf? What kernel versions?

----------

## gilberto.nakamura

Thanks for answering. Well ..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Does the soundcard also share an IRQ with USB under opensuse?

 

yes. 

```

 20:            58          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb1, ehci_hcd:usb5

 21:            98     459   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb2, HDA Intel

 22:       9476          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3

 23:              0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4

```

 *Quote:*   

> Does muting the soundcard make the high-pitched sound disappear?

 

no

 *Quote:*   

> Any interesting options in opensuse's grub or /etc/modprobe.conf?

 

Well, in opensuse (2.6.22) there is this reference in modprobe.conf

alias char-major-188      usbserial

but in gentoo I compiled into the kernel (which is 2.6.23-r5). more than that I fail to see. (files at end)

I don't understand why turning bluetooth on/off would affect  the mouse in this way. It really sounds like it tries, return error (noise) and then redirects the signal to mouse.  Again, thanks for the help.

opensuse:

```

#

# Copyright (c) 1996-2002 SuSE Linux AG Nuernberg, Germany.

# All rights reserved.

#

# Author: Hubert Mantel <mantel@suse.de>, 1996-2002

#

# Configuration file for loadable modules; used by modprobe

#

# Please don't edit this file. Place your settings into

# /etc/modprobe.conf.local instead.

#

#

########################################################################

# Aliases - specify your hardware

########################################################################

install eth0             /bin/true

install eth1             /bin/true

install tr0              /bin/true

install scsi_hostadapter /bin/true

install fb0              /bin/true

########################################################################

# only used for Mylex or Compaq Raid as module

########################################################################

install block-major-48   /bin/true

install block-major-49   /bin/true

install block-major-72   /bin/true

install block-major-73   /bin/true

########################################################################

# only needed for fifth and sixth IDE adaptor

########################################################################

install block-major-56   /bin/true

install block-major-57   /bin/true

########################################################################

# mouse (for older busmice)

########################################################################

install char-major-10    /bin/true

########################################################################

# If you want to use the new autofs4

########################################################################

alias autofs           autofs4

########################################################################

# For parallel port devices, uncomment the following two lines and

# change "frpw" to the protocol type you use

########################################################################

# install paride /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install paride && { /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install frpw; }

# remove paride { /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove frpw; } ; /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove paride

########################################################################

# Options; these are examples; uncomment and modify the lines you need

########################################################################

# options cdu31a         cdu31a_port=0x340 cdu31a_irq=0

# options aztcd          aztcd=0x320

# options cm206          cm206=0x340,11

# options gscd           gscd=0x340

# options mcdx           mcdx=0x300,11

# options optcd          optcd=0x340

# options sjcd           sjcd_base=0x340

# options sonycd535      sonycd535=0x340

# options ne             io=0x300 irq=5

# Use this if you have two cards:

# options ne             io=0x300,0x320 irq=5,7

# options tulip          options=0

# options 3c59x          options=0

# options 3c501          io=0x280 irq=5

# options 3c503          io=0x280 irq=5 xcvr=0

# options 3c505          io=0x300 irq=10

# options 3c507          io=0x300 irq=10

# options 3c509          irq=10

# options at1700         io=0x260 irq=10

# options wd             io=0x300 irq=10

# options smc9194        io=0x200 irq=10 ifport=0

# options e2100          io=0x300 irq=10 mem=0xd0000 xcvr=0

# options depca          io=0x200 irq=7

# options ewrk3          io=0x300 irq=10

# options eexpress       io=0x300 irq=10

# options hp             io=0x300 irq=10

# options hp100          hp100_port=0x380

# options ac3200         io=0x300 irq=10 mem=0xd0000

# options de620          io=0x378 irq=7 bnc=1

# options ibmtr          io=0xa20

# options arcnet         io=0x300 irq=10 shmem=0xd0000

# options plip           io=0x378 irq=7

# options eepro          io=0x260 irq=10 mem=0x6000

# options eth16i         io=0x2a0 irq=10

# options ni52           io=0x360 irq=9 memstart=0xd0000 memend=0xd4000

# options bttv    pll=1 radio=0 card=0

# options tuner   type=0

# options msp3400 once=1 simple=1

# install bttv /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install bttv && { /sbin/modprobe -k tuner; /sbin/modprobe -k msp3400; }

#

install dummy0 /sbin/modprobe -o dummy0 --ignore-install dummy

install dummy1 /sbin/modprobe -o dummy1 --ignore-install dummy

remove dummy0 /sbin/modprobe -r -o dummy0 --ignore-remove dummy

remove dummy1 /sbin/modprobe -r -o dummy1 --ignore-remove dummy

########################################################################

# block dev aliases

########################################################################

install block-major-3     /bin/true

alias block-major-13      xd

alias block-major-15      cdu31a

alias block-major-16      gscd

alias block-major-17      optcd

alias block-major-18      sjcd

alias block-major-20      mcdx

install block-major-22    /bin/true

alias block-major-24      sonycd535

alias block-major-29      aztcd

alias block-major-32      cm206

install block-major-33    /bin/true

install block-major-34    /bin/true

# network block device

install block-major-43    /bin/true

alias block-major-45      pd

alias block-major-46      pcd

alias block-major-47      pf

########################################################################

# char dev aliases

########################################################################

install char-major-10-134 /bin/true

install char-major-10-135 /bin/true

alias char-major-10-175   agpgart

alias char-major-10-181   toshiba

alias char-major-10-250   sonypi

options sonypi            minor=250

install char-major-15     /bin/true

alias char-major-19       cyclades

alias char-major-20       cyclades

install char-major-29     /bin/true

# alias char-major-43       hisax

# alias char-major-44       hisax

# alias char-major-45       hisax

install char-major-43     /bin/true

install char-major-44     /bin/true

install char-major-45     /bin/true

alias char-major-67       coda

alias char-major-75       specialix

alias char-major-76       specialix

alias char-major-81       videodev

install char-major-81-0   /bin/true

install char-major-81-1   /bin/true

install char-major-81-2   /bin/true

install char-major-81-3   /bin/true

alias char-major-89       i2c-dev

alias char-major-96       pt

alias char-major-97       pg

# remove this if sound is configured

install char-major-116    /bin/true

########################################################################

# ppp over ethernet

# the kernel 2.2 uses pppox

# the kernel 2.4 uses pppoe

########################################################################

alias char-major-144      pppoe

########################################################################

# IrDA

########################################################################

alias char-major-161      ircomm-tty

alias char-major-162      raw

########################################################################

# ISDN

########################################################################

install b1pci /bin/true

install c4 /bin/true

install sc /bin/true

install hisax /bin/true

install hisax_fcpcipnp /bin/true

install hfc4s8s_l1 /bin/true

install hysdn /bin/true

install pcbit /bin/true

install t1pci /bin/true

install divas /bin/true

install fcdsl /bin/true

install fcdsl2 /bin/true

install fcpci /bin/true

install fcpnp /bin/true

install fcdslsl /etc/sysconfig/isdn/scripts/hotplug_pci

########################################################################

# USB

########################################################################

install char-major-166    /bin/true

########################################################################

# Moxa Multiport Serial Boards

########################################################################

alias char-major-172      moxa

alias char-major-173      moxa

# options moxa type=2,,, baseaddr=0xdc000,,, numports=8,,,

alias char-major-174      mxser

alias char-major-175      mxser

# options mxser ioaddr=0x180

#alias char-major-180     usbcore

alias char-major-188      usbserial

alias char-major-212      /bin/true

alias binfmt-204          binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-263          binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-264          binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-267          binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-0064         binfmt_aout

alias binfmt-0008         binfmt_aout

alias iso9660             isofs

# alias tty-ldisc-7       6pack

install tty-ldisc-7       /bin/true

# alias ax0               mkiss

install ax0               /bin/true

# alias sp0               6pack

install sp0               /bin/true

alias slip0               slip

alias sl0                 slip

alias slip1               slip

alias sl1                 slip

########################################################################

# the kernel 2.2 uses ppp.o as ppp driver,

# the kernel 2.4 uses ppp_generic.o

########################################################################

alias ppp0                ppp_generic

alias ppp1                ppp_generic

alias plip0               plip

alias plip1               plip

# Tunnel interfaces

alias sit0 ipv6

alias gre0 ip_gre

alias ipip0 ipip

alias xfrm-type-2-50    esp4

alias xfrm-type-2-51    ah4

alias xfrm-type-2-108   ipcomp

alias xfrm-type-10-50   esp6

alias xfrm-type-10-51   ah6

alias xfrm-type-10-108  ipcomp6

# Linux-ABI

install binfmt_misc /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install binfmt_misc && { mount -t binfmt_misc none /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc; }

remove binfmt_misc { umount /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc; } ; /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove binfmt_misc

# NFS

alias nfs4 nfs

# rpc_pipefs

install rpc_pipefs /sbin/modprobe sunrpc

# we don't want ide-scsi handle CD drives [#242009]

options ide-scsi idescsi_nocd=1

# end of common part for modprobe.conf

# begin of x86_64 part for modprobe.conf

alias parport_lowlevel    parport_pc

# options parport_pc io=0x378 irq=none,none

# If you have multiple parallel ports, specify them this way:

# options parport_pc io=0x378,0x278  irq=none,none

# ata_piix can't handle ICH6 in AHCI mode

install ata_piix /sbin/modprobe ahci 2>&1 |:; /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install ata_piix

# end of x86_64 part for modprobe.conf

# please keep this at the end and add local modifications to modules.conf.local

include /etc/modprobe.d

include /etc/modprobe.conf.local

```

Gentoo

```

### This file is automatically generated by update-modules

#

# Please do not edit this file directly. If you want to change or add

# anything please take a look at the files in /etc/modprobe.d and read

# the manpage for update-modules(8).

#

alias char-major-10-175 agpgart

alias char-major-10-200 tun

alias char-major-81-* bttv

alias char-major-108-* ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3 ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-14 ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21 bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24 ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26 ppp_deflate

alias loop-xfer-gen-0 loop_gen

alias loop-xfer-3 loop_fish2

alias loop-xfer-gen-10 loop_gen

alias cipher-2 des

alias cipher-3 fish2

alias cipher-4 blowfish

alias cipher-6 idea

alias cipher-7 serp6f

alias cipher-8 mars6

alias cipher-11 rc62

alias cipher-15 dfc2

alias cipher-16 rijndael

alias cipher-17 rc5

alias char-major-89-* i2c-dev

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias char-major-116-* snd

alias char-major-14-* soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

options snd-hda-intel model=ref

alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc

alias char-major-10-144 nvram

alias binfmt-0064 binfmt_aout

alias char-major-10-135 rtc

alias wlan0 ndiswrapper

alias eth2 ndiswrapper

alias char-major-108-* ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3 ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-13 n_hdlc

alias tty-ldisc-14 ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-18 ppp_mppe

alias ppp-compress-21 bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24 ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26 ppp_deflate

alias net-pf-24 pppoe

### update-modules: start processing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

# This file lists modules which will not be loaded by udev,

# not at coldplugging and not on hotplug events.

# Add your own entries to this file

# in the format "blacklist <name of module>"

# Some examples:

# evbug is a debug tool and should be loaded explicitly

blacklist evbug

# Autoloading eth1394 most of the time re-orders your network

# interfaces, and with buggy kernel 2.6.21, udev persistent-net

# is not able to rename these devices, so you get eth?_rename devices

# plus an exceeded 30sec boot timeout

blacklist eth1394

#Necessario para carregar o ndiswrapper 

blacklist bcm43xx

# You probably want this to not get the console beep loud on every tab :)

#blacklist pcspkr

# these drivers are very simple, the HID drivers are usually preferred

#blacklist usbmouse

#blacklist usbkbd

# Sometimes loading a framebuffer driver at boot gets the console black

#install pci:v*d*sv*sd*bc03sc*i* /bin/true

### update-modules: end processing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

### update-modules: start processing /etc/modprobe.d/pnp-aliases

# /etc/modprobe.d/pnp-aliases

#

# These aliases are used by this udev-rule:

# SUBSYSTEM=="pnp", ENV{MODALIAS}!="?*", RUN+="/bin/sh -c '/sbin/modprobe -a $$(while read id; do echo pnp:d$$id; done < /sys$devpath/id)'"

#

# They should help to autoload drivers used by various pnp-devices

# (if not blacklisted somewhere else)

#

alias pnp:dPNP0510 irtty-sir

alias pnp:dPNP0511 irtty-sir

alias pnp:dPNP0700 floppy

alias pnp:dPNP0800 pcspkr

alias pnp:dPNP0b00 rtc

alias pnp:dPNP0303 atkbd

alias pnp:dPNP0f13 psmouse

alias pnp:dPNPb02f analog

### update-modules: end processing /etc/modprobe.d/pnp-aliases

```

----------

## PaulBredbury

Spot the difference: usb2 vs usb3. Try sticking your mouse into a different hole  :Wink: 

----------

## gilberto.nakamura

I already did that. It doesn't work either. 

It's not really a big problem because every time I use mouse, the it  is also charging from AC so I can enable bluetooth and stop the noise. It's a shamefull problem only!  :Smile: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

I would next try the opensuse kernel (type "kernel" in that search box).

----------

## gilberto.nakamura

Well, it's a good idea!  :Smile:  I'll try it by afternoon.

But what lead you to suspect it is a kernel related problem? I didn't find much about this on internet so I believed it was a configuration problem... maybe the wrong mouse protocol inside xorg.conf (btw I'm using protocol auto).

Thanks again.

----------

## PaulBredbury

The kernel provides the USB drivers. Every distro patches the kernel differently, and is probably using a different version anyway.

----------

## gilberto.nakamura

True. it could be as you say but then, why the sound disappear when bluetooth card is turned on? This is the strange point. 

Abusing a little more of your goodwill, what's the difference between 

```
 20:       2140          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2 
```

and 

```
 20:            58          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb1, ehci_hcd:usb5 
```

the second number 2140 and 58? And why it changes every time turn on/off bluetooth?

Thanks again!

----------

## PaulBredbury

It's the number of times the interrupt has been called.

----------

## jttt

I have the same problem on the same laptop. Disabling USB selective suspend/resume and wakeup in Device Drivers/USB fixed it.

----------

